# Michael Marino Madison Equine Services



## Pedro81 (13 June 2014)

Hi there,
has anyone had any dealings (good or bad- pls pm me!) with Michael Marino and Cheryl Presley at Madison Equine services in Bridgwater Somerset? For selling horses and taking horses in for schooling and sales.
any input would be much appreciated!
many thanks


----------



## ester (13 June 2014)

If it were me I would avoid.


----------



## LEC (13 June 2014)

Haha Ester! I was wondering how to reply to this!


----------



## ester (13 June 2014)

diplomatically


----------



## dixie (13 June 2014)

I've pm'd you but I would steer clear.


----------



## HBBambee (20 June 2014)

As other posters have pointed out. Do not go there.


----------



## Hector10 (19 August 2014)

Hi,
I need some help tracing Michael Marino, he had a horse of mine last year, very, very regrettably. I cant get hold of him and apparantley hes moved from his yard?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Very disappointed


----------



## proudwilliam (20 August 2014)

Michael Marino advertises on Horsequest a lot you may be able to pick up his contact details from there.


----------



## henryhorn (16 October 2014)

We sent our horse to him some years ago to be sold. 
After six weeks he hadn't improved it one bit and said his groom had fallen in love with it so could she buy it for a quarter of the price, stressing it would have a permanent home etc. 
We agreed and saw it advertised by him three months later for four times the purchase price. 
Would I recommend him? No bl*****y way!


----------



## wytsend (25 October 2014)

Some of you may not know..............Michael Marino passed away 10 days ago.


----------



## wytsend (25 October 2014)

Michael Marino has passed away.........funeral was yesterday.


----------

